# Need House Painter



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Need quotes on a job for a vacant house. Minor wall repair, and some cieling texture patch. It will need a coat of oil based kilz and then semi gloss paint on walls and flat on cieling. The floors will be replaced except the tile in the kitchen and bathrooms so it will be alot like new build.

Call Mark Crane 293-1235


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This guy does great work.

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic357152-54-1.aspx?Highlight=paint


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *birdsnest (8/2/2009)*Need quotes on a job for a vacant house. Minor wall repair, and some cieling texture patch. It will need a coat of oil based kilz and then semi gloss paint on walls and flat on cieling. The floors will be replaced except the tile in the kitchen and bathrooms so it will be alot like new build.
> 
> 
> 
> Call Mark Crane 293-1235




i recommend staying away from the oil base products.once you hit it with oil base putting latex over the oil will cause issues especially with fisheyeing.also company's that sell paint are all going to oil base special order.

if the walls are that bad i would reccomend a xyline clean up first to remove the stains and than a shoot thru with latex kills on the whole place after all the patches are done.if you dont the patches will show thru no matter how many times you paint them.

if you need a quote ill be glad to get it done for you at a decent price.the patching is not a problem.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I have also heard some great things about this guy that splittine is talking about. Here is his information...<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature>Jim Sanclemente 

Sanclemente Painting
Licensed Contractor
850-934-1167
850-324-1112</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

